# Elk 22 posts his 222nd with a Christmas wish



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a bit crazy about the number 2. I like the number 22 because I get 2 2's. 222 is good because I get 3 2's but not quite as good as 22 and the 2 2's. Any way I am posting my 222'nd post an am wanting to give each and every one of you $222 and 22 cents for Christmas.......................................................................I am not going to give it to you cause I can't afford it..................I just WANTED too.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the post! Well on your way to 2222!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang elk, I'm 2 confused . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas 2 you!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

you are 2 anal about the number 2, but very mery christmas 2 you and 2 other members of your family.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

2-ch'e!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

+2...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This is 2, 2 funny. I 2 wish the rest of you merry Christmas. I hope you all get new 2-2's for Christmas. Please post pictures.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i might get a .22 this year. only zim may get a 2-2 for christmas this year. :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> i might get a .22 this year. only zim may get a 2-2 for christmas this year. :wink:


I'll post pics 2!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't wait 'til Zim beats everybody up...2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm 2 tired 2 get 2 cute 2 night....

Happy birthday Jezzy Pooh!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you, perchance been a member of the triple duce? :lol: 
That's the Field Artillery battaion in Southern Utah.


----------

